
Beyond `tail -f`: powering up your sleuthing skills with Logstash+Kibana - itsderek23
https://hackernoon.com/beyond-tail-f-powering-up-your-sleuthing-skills-with-logstash-kibana-978cbf00754a
======
dozzie
Dude, you're about five years late to the train. You're doing nothing
different from what was quite common when Kibana was written in PHP and
Elasticsearch didn't even have 1.0.

